

American Companies Selected to Return Astronaut Launches to American Soil - molecule
http://blogs.nasa.gov/bolden/2014/09/16/american-companies-selected-to-return-astronaut-launches-to-american-soil/

======
adam_klein
It seems that SpaceX can do for $2.6 billion what Boeing does for $4.2
billion.

~~~
readerrrr
That is an accurate description.

The best part is that SpaceX will widen the cost up to 10 times(!), when they
get their reusability tech working, which Boeing doesn't have.

